# FF mentioned in Egg Donating Story on the Mirror Website



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Here's the link.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/health-news/2011/02/25/i-gave-away-40-eggs-to-fund-treatment-for-ivf-i-ll-always-regret-it-115875-22946805/


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Mrs Maguire...but I couldn't see the mention?


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey chick,

It was here:



> I was at an all-time low but I used fertility friends, an online IVF forum. Reading about women on their sixth attempt gave me hope. But in January 2007 the clinic said I was too old to donate. Joe said I should stop torturing myself and accept a second child just wasn't meant to be.



[/size]
[/size]xx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks hun, I really shouldn't speed read    interesting article.


----------

